# Charles in Charge!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I mentioned to Charles (ctiicda) that I had some trouble finding the new Tat Monster cigar and Oliva V maduros. Big mistake, Sir Charles dropped this mega package on me yesterday!:boom: Charles crushed me with a box of the V maduro, (4) Monster franks and a Camacho Scorpion!:jaw:Appreciate your generosity brother, thank you


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

You got smacked up for sure! But, you deserve it.


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

WOW..freekin' awesome hit...My "Franks" and "V's" are resting..I think they will be my Thanksgiving smokes


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice! Classy Charles strikes again


----------



## workinonit50 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a hit on the big guy


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that's some firepower!
Nicely done Charles!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome hit there. Very nice.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow way to go on that one


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Good one Charles. Nice hit.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice going Charles and to an unexspecting BOTL---very nice!!!!!

Thanksgiving sounds good Rob!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

He lit your ass up brother!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that is one hell of a hit Charles. Well played. Can't wait till I get I try the Maddy V's myself


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice "score" David!! 
WTG Charles!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet pick up David!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW, what a SMACK! That is just fitting that Charles would hand SJ his booty  Two great guys and some great cigars changing hands. Super hit there Charles!! 

CD


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit Charles. Great target too.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Outstanding haul! Congratulations on your good fortune!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Never under estimate SC..!!!

WTG Charles - looks like David got knocked the $%$^&* out!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

$HIT! Good GOD! DAMN!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow that is one hell of a hit, way to go Charles!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

gettin smacked around a little bit there sj...lol Great job Charles!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smackdown!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

charles always come thru with what he says !! nice on C


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!! Very nice hit!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice. Charles is certainly generous


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Wow* You got your A$$ smacked .....Great hit


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Those franks look great. God I gotta find some.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

thats a bomb of nuclear proportions!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice hit!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW what a blast...great cigars and as always Charles knows how to hit em hard


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that was a southern style beat down


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

One word: WOW!!


----------



## rbrodefer (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome hit, Charles! What a great haul and a nice surprise.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow. I'm continually impressed by the sense of community and sharing on this site. Every time I see those Frank's I want one! Gotta keep my eyebalss peeled...

Enjoy your new smokes!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice job Charles as the only way to keep David in line is a superb smack!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

RGianelli said:


> WOW..freekin' awesome hit...My "Franks" and "V's" are resting..I think they will be my Thanksgiving smokes


Franks and V's - nice replacement to the Franks and Beans of our impoverished past...:hungry:


----------

